# Fenix T1 - What is known about this upcoming light?



## Avatar28 (Oct 22, 2007)

How much is known about this upcoming light from Fenix?

Edit: I have posted this below as well for those following the thread.

Guys, I need to ask you all to PLEASE not email fenix-store.com about these lights. They do not have any information on them, at least not that they can confirm. All the emails just clog up their mailboxes and take time to respond to them saying that they don't know anything and this is time that they could use more productively for other stuff, like shipping out products and handling the occasional return (or catching up the engraving backlog).

Again, they are NOT able tell us anything at all about them and email is just a waste of your time and theirs. If I need to, I will ask the mods to close or delete this thread. At this point I am starting to regret having started this thread as it seems to have caused some problems. I just didn't know at the time I did so that there was nothing known about it before now.

I'm sure an announcement will be forthcoming when the light is finalized, so let's just let it drop for now, shall we?


----------



## Avatar28 (Oct 23, 2007)

Bumpity bump.

So does no one know anything at all about this light?


----------



## gunga (Oct 23, 2007)

I've never even heard about it. Where did you get this reference?


----------



## Avatar28 (Oct 23, 2007)

From Fenix. I had emailed them to ask about the IPX8 rating on the lights (which, btw, they clarified to be 1.5 meters for 30 minutes) and after they replied decided to throw a few more questions at them.

Here is the email I sent them.



Avatar28 said:


> I do have a few more questions I hope you can clear up for us over there.
> 
> 1) What is the reason for the 10 minute limit on turbo for the new Rebel based lights that the Cree based ones dont have and what exactly is meant by "high ambient temperatures"?
> 
> ...



Their answers were

1) Because of heat buildup and and that high ambient temperature means high temperature environment (real helpful there...not)

2) They are planning to produce a headlamp but right now they're focusing on their new model, the T1. I will quote that part of the response below.

3) They just released the P3D Q5 which is 215 lumens max. Not exactly what I was getting at, but technically right so fair enough.

4) They do come here to read the reviews and what people are saying and try to improve their products according to people's suggestions. I was hoping they would have someone from corporate with an official presence here (not that there's anything wrong with 4sevens, I was just thinking someone closer in to the company in China who could more easily make things happen).



Fenix said:


> (2) Thank you for the trust on us ,and I will pass the idea to our manager, and we also have the plan to produce headlamp, but for the moment, we put most of the energy to the new model, namely T1, and with it, I believe we can make the consumer more satisfied with the innovation and quality. I would be happy to keep you updated when T1 come out.



I have asked them to keep me updated and am trying to get any information they're willing to give us about the light, but that's all I've got right now.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 23, 2007)

You'd think they could come up with something original besides T1.:thinking:

Although Inova isn't exactly an innovator in the naming department either, since they like to reuse their own designations.


----------



## nyyankeefen (Oct 23, 2007)

Fenris said:


> Although Inova isn't exactly an innovator......



for some reason that made me laugh


----------



## Avatar28 (Oct 23, 2007)

Fenris said:


> You'd think they could come up with something original besides T1.:thinking:
> 
> Although Inova isn't exactly an innovator in the naming department either, since they like to reuse their own designations.



When did Inova get into the discussion? This is a Fenix. Then again, they don't seem particularly creative either. Somehow, flashlights don't often seem to inspire really creative names.


----------



## maxilux (Oct 23, 2007)

Are you sure you mean Fenix T1 ? Where did you hear from ?


----------



## Avatar28 (Oct 23, 2007)

maxilux said:


> Are you sure you mean Fenix T1 ? Where did you hear from ?



Yes I'm absolutely sure I mean Fenix. Go read post #4 in the thread.


----------



## MikeSalt (Oct 23, 2007)

Well, the email mentions it multiple times, so it is probably not a typographical error. I wonder if they are bringing out proper military-spec flashlights. Or even incandescents!


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 23, 2007)

MikeSalt said:


> Well, the email mentions it multiple times, so it is probably not a typographical error. I wonder if they are bringing out proper military-spec flashlights. Or even incandescents!


 
I highly doubt they would get away from the highly efficient LEDS they currently use. 
I haven't heard anything myself but the T might stand for tactical. 

Fenix really needs to come up with some truely new designs. I would love a single 18650 with three modes (super low,medium,very high) all fully regulated and a similar size to the P3D with a Q5. My absolute favorite light would be a 2C with similar qualities, but I doubt that will ever come to life since they stick to smaller cells.


----------



## THE_dAY (Oct 23, 2007)

please let us know if/when you get any updates for the fenix T1.

btw, inova came into the discussion because they've had a light called T1.


----------



## Avatar28 (Oct 23, 2007)

Ah, okay. Well I was able to glean a little more, but I'm not going to reveal my source at the moment. Anyways, according to them, the T1 is going have a turbo head, that is, it is going to have a larger head and be designed to give more throw than their standard designs do.


----------



## mchlwise (Oct 23, 2007)

Avatar28 said:


> Ah, okay. Well I was able to glean a little more, but I'm not going to reveal my source at the moment. Anyways, according to them, the T1 is going have a turbo head, that is, it is going to have a larger head and be designed to give more throw than their standard designs do.



It's sounding like something similar to the new JetBeam Jet-II.


----------



## KeyGrip (Oct 23, 2007)

So Fenix may be jumping on the super throw bandwagon? This should be interesting.


----------



## Saiga (Oct 23, 2007)

"So Fenix may be jumping on the super throw bandwagon?"

as it seems that a market for these has been established, you'd think surefire would jump on this "bandwagon", as well. then, i wish they'd jump on the under-$100 bandwagon, too !!


----------



## Fallingwater (Oct 23, 2007)

Fenris said:


> You'd think they could come up with something original besides T1


You're right. How about T-X? 

I'm interested in this T1. Fenix seem to have the small-light market covered up, with both AA and 123 models. Could they be gearing up to build something bigger, maybe U2-style (head larger than body with bigger reflector)?
Oh well, I guess only time will tell.


----------



## BentHeadTX (Oct 23, 2007)

The Fenix T1,
Exotic name  Wonder if it means tactical so they will make a very strong light with a larger head? Hopefully, it won't mean CR123A lithium battery only... have Eneloops waiting.


----------



## pilou (Oct 23, 2007)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> I haven't heard anything myself but the T might stand for tactical.



That's what I would put my bet on too.


----------



## Phaetos (Oct 23, 2007)

Hmmmm .. T1 ... = T One - Tone or T-One or Ton? Just trying to make something catchy out of it :tinfoil:


----------



## jcompton (Oct 23, 2007)

I read somewhere that Fenix is supposed to be releasing new lights (or possibly offering some of their current lights) with forward (or *T*actical) clickies... :shrug:


John


----------



## ViReN (Oct 23, 2007)

wild guess.. but it seems programmable light....


----------



## swxb12 (Oct 23, 2007)

Hmm...LiteFlux-ish eh? That would be interesting. Better knurling and overall more rugged design would be nice...


----------



## 2benlightened (Oct 23, 2007)

Wonder if 4Sevens has heard anything about this light. Programmable, but not as complicated as the novatac would be SWEEEEEET!


----------



## Avatar28 (Oct 24, 2007)

*PLEASE don't email fenix-store or Fenix corporate asking for more information*

Guys, I need to ask you all to PLEASE not email fenix-store.com about these lights. They do not have any information on them, at least not that they can confirm. All the emails just clog up their mailboxes and take time to respond to them saying that they don't know anything and this is time that they could use more productively for other stuff, like shipping out products and handling the occasional return (or catching up the engraving backlog).

Again, they are NOT able tell us anything at all about them and email is just a waste of your time and theirs. If I need to, I will ask the mods to close or delete this thread. At this point I am starting to regret having started this thread as it seems to have caused some problems. I just didn't know at the time I did so that there was nothing known about it before now.

I'm sure an announcement will be forthcoming when the light is finalized, so let's just let it drop for now, shall we?


----------



## Marduke (Oct 24, 2007)

jcompton said:


> I read somewhere that Fenix is supposed to be releasing new lights (or possibly offering some of their current lights) with forward (or *T*actical) clickies... :shrug:
> 
> 
> John



They already sell a number of their current lights with forward tactical clickies. They come with two tailcaps, one forward, one old style.


----------



## NA8 (Oct 24, 2007)

If I was fenix, I'd want to have a tactical light in my lineup that I could market to police and similar organizations. Lots of bucks there.


----------



## defloyd77 (Oct 24, 2007)

Maybe the new L1/2T's were testing the "tactical waters" for Fenix. T could also be titanium....


----------



## copperfox (Oct 24, 2007)

From the "turbo head" clue I'm betting it will be a MRV/Tiablo/DBS competetor...


----------



## 2benlightened (Oct 24, 2007)

Sorry, was just wondering aloud if David had heard anything about these lights. Hope I didn't spark a flurry of emails to the fenixstore, was only hoping that 4sevens would catch the thread and respond (which would save the email snowstorm as well).

Us addicts really drive the market hard, don't we?


----------



## 2benlightened (Oct 26, 2007)

avatar, you WILL keep us posted on anything else you hear, right? You seem to know the most.


----------



## Nitroz (Oct 26, 2007)

Avatar28, I think I have an idea on who you get your information from.


----------



## Niteowl (Oct 27, 2007)

I find this topic humorous as I e-mailed Fenix Oct. 16th and one of my comments was;

"A suggestion, I'd like to see Fenix consider a larger headed light........ That is what I'm looking (for) right now, but I have to look elsewhere as there is no option for this with Fenix."

I had to check and see if I had sent it before this thread started.

Sure would be nice if Fenix brought out a ~30mm *T*urbo-headed light. 2x123/1x18650 powered. Simple UI like L2T V2.0. No five mode, please no five mode....

If I have to wait much longer, it's going to be the M1 from LP.


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (Oct 27, 2007)

*........FENIX T1.......*

Well it could so so easy look like this beauty.......
2 x CR123, 2 x 16340, *1x 18650* .....
......................................................come on Fenix !!!


----------



## 2benlightened (Oct 27, 2007)

yeah, but just read through a few threads here about Fenix and one of the biggest complaints is it is too slippery... that one would be like a wet bar of soap!


----------



## jaymasta (Oct 27, 2007)

NA8 said:


> If I was fenix, I'd want to have a tactical light in my lineup that I could market to police and similar organizations. Lots of bucks there.


 
So true, I work at a SMALL municipal police station and last year I believed they ordered 40 of the 3C maglites, on top of the 100s that they already have, as well as a continuos flow of bulbs from maglite....its ashame to see all that money go into this particular light when there are so many other options out there, many of the police officers choose to purchase there own lights for the smaller/lighter/britghter side, and most of them have surefires....


----------



## Nitroz (Oct 27, 2007)

*Re: ........FENIX T1.......*



HEY HEY ITS HENDO said:


> Well it could so so easy look like this beauty.......
> 2 x CR123, 2 x 16340, *1x 18650* .....
> ......................................................come on Fenix !!!



What light is that?


----------



## paulr (Oct 28, 2007)

Niteowl said:


> Sure would be nice if Fenix brought out a ~30mm *T*urbo-headed light. 2x123/1x18650 powered. Simple UI like L2T V2.0. No five mode, please no five mode....


This already exists from other mfgrs (Tiablo etc). Fenix's claim to fame is AA based lights so I wish they'd do a turboheaded L2P or L2T.


----------



## NA8 (Oct 28, 2007)

jaymasta said:


> So true, I work at a SMALL municipal police station and last year I believed they ordered 40 of the 3C maglites, on top of the 100s that they already have...



LOL. You guys could keep Gene Malkoff busy for awhile. 

The 3C would work well with his C Mag drop in. 1000mA drive current and ~240 lumens at the emitter. 

My fav light right now is a 4C with the dropin.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Oct 28, 2007)

Fenix could do an awesome turbo head. Say about a little bigger than the D Mini reflector, but not as large as the Tiablo A8. It would be even better if you could buy just the head with the reflector since the head of most Fenix lights just screws right off exposing the LED.


----------



## jeep44 (Oct 28, 2007)

That's what I'm waiting for. I love my L2T V2.0, but until Fenix comes out with some kind of "big head" thrower, I'm going to let Paypal have a break. I just don't see anything in their current lineup that makes me want to add it to my cart-different colors and finishes really don't mean much to me.


----------



## BBL (Oct 28, 2007)

Lets hope 'T' stands for Tactical

NOT Tacticool, with 10 strobe modes, and 1000 'directly' accessible brightes levels.


----------



## mchlwise (Oct 29, 2007)

BBL said:


> Lets hope 'T' stands for Tactical
> 
> NOT Tacticool, with 10 strobe modes, and 1000 'directly' accessible brightes levels.



Agreed. 

Forward clicky and only two modes like the L1/2T, in a 123 cell version putting out over 200 lumens. 

I guess they could throw in a strobe mode too, but THAT'S IT. :scowl:


----------



## Kilovolt (Nov 1, 2007)

This is a sheet of paper a friend of mine found in the box of the latest Fenix light he bought a few days ago:










No other info except what you see here.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Nov 1, 2007)

What a ripoff!


----------



## gronk (Nov 1, 2007)

Kilovolt said:


> This is a sheet of paper a friend of mine found in the box of the latest Fenix light he bought a few days ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lets hope it throws further, not father. He's already on his second artificial hip...
G


----------



## frosty (Nov 1, 2007)

Difficult to say what size it is. It looks similar to a 6P. Hope it takes 18650's.


----------



## Daniel_sk (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks OK... but I don't see any knurling on the body, is Fenix unable to make knurling? I mean - every cheap chinese light has at least some knurling on the body...


----------



## datiLED (Nov 1, 2007)

That wire "clip" is pathetic. It needs to be at least what they put on the Nuwai lights, if not better.


----------



## frosty (Nov 1, 2007)

datiLED said:


> That wire "clip" is pathetic. It needs to be at least what they put on the Nuwai lights, if not better.


 
I'd also prefer it up the other way, like Dereelight.


----------



## wishywashy7 (Nov 1, 2007)

If that was an official fenix poster/ad, it's pathetic. I have the book (weapons of Delta Force) where a pic of the AR-mounted fenix was probably edited from. The original pic showed a surefire. LAPD swat pics probably came from the "SWAT" movie.

I wouldn't mind if they showed prototypes mounted on Chinese Army/Beijing police weapons, at least that would have been honest. The ad looks REALLY cheesy 

That being said, i am not ashamed to admit I would be eagerly awaiting the T-series anyway.  Spending money on world class ad campaign would probably exponentially drive the prices of the upcoming T series.

+1 on improving the lame wire clip

+1 on the simplified UI. no SOS please


----------



## richdsu (Nov 1, 2007)

Fenix T1 --- wonder what sort of tail switch for this tactical light?

Wire Clip not practical ( poor contact, poor grip), .... when desperate use it to unlock handcuff???:laughing:

I hope it comes with only hi and low mode.


----------



## Marduke (Nov 1, 2007)

Come on guys, the "ad" is obviously a fake. Am I the only one that sees that??


----------



## Delta (Nov 1, 2007)

Marduke said:


> Come on guys, the "ad" is obviously a fake. Am I the only one that sees that??



Agreed.


----------



## wishywashy7 (Nov 2, 2007)

So sorry for being gullible. I guess it's just the need to know that something new will be coming around the corner, the way thing have been going so fast lately:green:


----------



## Dobbler (Nov 2, 2007)

The light on the weapon doesn't even match the light in the inset photo!


----------



## light_emitting_dude (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah, looks like a cheap, copy and paste photoshop job. 




Dobbler said:


> The light on the weapon doesn't even match the light in the inset photo!


----------



## Marduke (Nov 2, 2007)

I have faith that we'll first hear credible information about it from 4sevens before the rest of the world hears about it.


----------



## Delta (Nov 2, 2007)

It's too bad the ad is fake...I'd like to see a unique feature like a "specially designed tailcap that allows it to "tail-stand"" LOL


----------



## Kilovolt (Nov 2, 2007)

If the ad is a fake (which I personally don't believe) it was surely not done by me. 


In any case now I got the original document:







:wave:


----------



## Delta (Nov 2, 2007)

Kilovolt said:


> If the ad is a fake (which I personally don't believe) it was surely not done by me.
> 
> 
> In any case now I got the original document:
> ...



Thats a little more convincing, and if so.....I'm not excited about the "T"


----------



## cat (Nov 3, 2007)

Marduke said:


> Come on guys, the "ad" is obviously a fake. Am I the only one that sees that??



+2


----------



## cat (Nov 3, 2007)

That wire clip is _really_ bad, even if it is just the initial ad image. I suppose expecting Fenix to have a clip like the Surefire E1L would be expecting too much. 
Anyway, for me, _any_ clip is useless.


----------



## WildChild (Nov 3, 2007)

Ugly!


----------



## jki (Nov 3, 2007)

Must be a very, very powerful light. Capable of "Father-throwing"! Gentle on the mothers...


----------



## Burgess (Nov 3, 2007)

But . . . . 

But . . . .


What about us *AA-cell* users ? :mecry:


:sigh:

_


----------



## illmatic (Nov 3, 2007)

Burgess said:


> But . . . .
> 
> But . . . .
> 
> ...



you might want to check out that NiteCore thread here and in the MarketPlace


----------



## MikeSalt (Nov 6, 2007)

Hmm, this is curious. I would definately be in for a T.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Nov 6, 2007)

illmatic said:


> you might want to check out that NiteCore thread here and in the MarketPlace


It's cool to find somebody that still thinks this light will meet it's makers claims. I am keeping the faith up too!
Anyway, count me out on the T if the Ad is real.:sigh:


----------



## clipse (Nov 6, 2007)

Wow, I surprised. I thought a new design fenix would be well received. I would deffintaly be interested in one even if the clip could use some redesign. I'ld like to know more particulars on this light first though. 

clipse


----------



## Art Vandelay (Nov 6, 2007)

Meh.


----------



## f22shift (Nov 7, 2007)

i wish they were working on a headlap. zebra is near perfect except for the over flood pattern.


----------



## carrot (Nov 7, 2007)

I am glad to see Fenix is no longer resting on their laurels of their tried and proven designs, and are now venturing into a completely new design for them. Personally I'm a bit disappointed however, because big lights don't appeal to me as much anymore. I'll definitely look on with interest, and I probably will end up picking one up, however.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Nov 7, 2007)

Until I see the words forward clickie (or momentary switch, etc) I'm not giving any serious thought to a "tactical" Fenix. Of course assuming T stands for tactical and that army man document is real.

Fenix make decent pocket lights. I agree they should make a headlamp.


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (Nov 7, 2007)

PhantomPhoton said:


> Fenix make decent pocket lights. I agree they should make a headlamp.


ohh yeah! +1


----------



## NA8 (Nov 7, 2007)

Looks like the ad is the real deal. 

http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=171179


----------



## Art Vandelay (Nov 7, 2007)

NA8 said:


> Looks like the ad is the real deal.
> 
> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=171179



The power pack comes with a diffuser. Since they are becoming more "tactical", I'm surprised they don't have a traffic wand (cone) as an option. The diffuser draws giggles.


----------



## Avatar28 (Nov 7, 2007)

Art Vandelay said:


> The power pack comes with a diffuser. Since they are becoming more "tactical", I'm surprised they don't have a traffic wand (cone) as an option. The diffuser draws giggles.



Yeah, tell me about it. I took my Fenix lights and diffusers on a cub scout campout and the rather unfortunate shape of the diffusers brought a number of naughty jokes from the other leaders (out of earshot of the kids, of course).


----------



## Shagbd (Nov 9, 2007)

its interesting that they are ONLY doing it in OD green....

I guess the last batch of P3Ds was just a test run of the color?


----------



## LEDninja (Nov 9, 2007)

Burgess said:


> But . . . .
> 
> But . . . .
> 
> ...


+1

I guess we're stuck with the L1T/L2T.


----------



## taiji (Nov 9, 2007)

Since JetBeam revamped the Jet II's style the T1 might be a contender for the allocated funds.


----------



## Shagbd (Nov 9, 2007)

taiji said:


> Since JetBeam revamped the Jet II's style the T1 might be a contender for the allocated funds.


 

I thought this too... but the T1 is a two cell whereas teh Jet II is single cell...


----------



## LightJaguar (Nov 9, 2007)

I hope that Fenix puts out a good tactical light because the Surefire, Fenix hating fanatics are going to go crazy and have a field day. I probably won't buy it because I have way too many "tactical" lights already. I live in suburban South Orange County so I really don't have any use for them. Well at night time it does kind of get dark out here and we have a few raccoons running here and there.


----------



## Federal LG (Nov 9, 2007)

Huummmm.... ugly.
To big, in my opinion.

Which LED it will use ?


----------



## wishywashy7 (Nov 11, 2007)

hope it would be one of those much-hailed Cree R bins


----------



## LEDninja (Nov 11, 2007)

Federal LG said:


> Which LED it will use ?





wishywashy7 said:


> hope it would be one of those much-hailed Cree R bins


Not in the 1st batch.
Specs:
It's a new Fenix line designed for tactical applications, the Tactical T1 !
It uses two CR123A's, *Cree XRE Q5's* with a max output of 225lumens.
(it's driven slightly harder than a P3D)
It uses a new reflector system (larger reflector) - it throws a beam
well over 200 meters. 
It has a solid stainless head making it very durable and abrasion resistant.
(I do not have a pre-production unit in hand yet so I'm going by their
descriptions - it maybe a stainless bezel instead of the entire head - not sure
yet)
It will be only in the olive green type III finish
It will have a newly redesigned very high efficiency circuit and will
have reverse battery protection


----------



## mrQQ (Nov 11, 2007)

sorry, but what's a tactical light?


----------



## Art Vandelay (Nov 11, 2007)

mrQQ said:


> sorry, but what's a tactical light?


It is puffery.


----------



## mrQQ (Nov 11, 2007)

lol, yes, perhaps so, but still, what properties should a flashlight have to be called a "tactical light"?


----------



## Marduke (Nov 11, 2007)

mrQQ said:


> lol, yes, perhaps so, but still, what properties should a flashlight have to be called a "tactical light"?



If it has a tail switch, either clickie (forward or reverse) or twist/momentary, most manufacturers like to _call it_ tactical. Most agree that it must at least have a silent momentary feature, whether that be quiet forward clickie, or twist/momentary to be considered "tactical". Being rugged and blindingly bright also comes into play.


----------



## MarNav1 (Nov 11, 2007)

Maybe it'll come with wirecutters to remove the clip.  :naughty:


----------



## techwg (Nov 11, 2007)

My idea of T is with 80 degree C water and a clean cup. However i hope they do release a GOOD LOOKING tactical flashlight that can use both cr123 or AA, has no gimicky flashing modes, has a remote press operation for firearms, has insane brightness maybe a new R series LED, and will be tough enough to be dropped off the empire state building and land safely withought a scratch! now THATS a light...


----------



## mrQQ (Nov 11, 2007)

Marduke said:


> If it has a tail switch, either clickie (forward or reverse) or twist/momentary, most manufacturers like to _call it_ tactical. Most agree that it must at least have a silent momentary feature, whether that be quiet forward clickie, or twist/momentary to be considered "tactical". Being rugged and blindingly bright also comes into play.


 
thanks for clearing that up!

now for the 2 hundred dollar question - what's a forward/reverse clickie?


----------



## techwg (Nov 11, 2007)

mrQQ said:


> thanks for clearing that up!
> 
> now for the 2 hundred dollar question - what's a forward/reverse clickie?



a forward clicky is where if you get the light in the off position, and press the button slightly the light will switch on so you can just tap away and send messages or press fully to lock in on position, and a reverse if you press it it will sit there and not work until you finally click it all the way then release, and with this mode you can then press the button slightly while its on for momantry off. still can be used for signaling either way


----------



## Marduke (Nov 11, 2007)

mrQQ said:


> thanks for clearing that up!
> 
> now for the 2 hundred dollar question - what's a forward/reverse clickie?



https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/172991


----------



## oregon (Nov 12, 2007)

Googled this translation re the T1 (500 yuan about $68):

http://translate.google.com/transla...ev=/search?q=fenix+t1&hl=en&safe=off&ie=UTF-8







*商品名称* : Fenix T1 军警系列开山之作 开始预定​ *Trade names:* Fenix T1 police series first book which began scheduled 
*品　　牌* : Fenix​ *Brand:* Fenix 
*生产厂商* : Fenix​ *Manufacturers:* Fenix 
*单　　位* : 支​ *Unit:* - 
*销 售 商* : 网购在线​ *Vendors:* Net purchase online 
浏览该商家其它产品​ Visit the merchants other products 
*市场价格* : ￥ 750元​ *Market price:* ¥ 750 yuan 
*商城价格* : ￥498元​ *Mall price:* ¥ 498 yuan​




*全国统一销售客服热线：4007100365*


















*Fenix [FONT=楷体_GB2312]军警系列开山之作[/FONT] …… T1 [FONT=楷体_GB2312]预 售 信 息[/FONT]*​ *Fenix [FONT=楷体_GB2312]police series first book which[/FONT] ... T1 [FONT=楷体_GB2312]sale of information[/FONT]* 

■ Fenix 军警系列――T1​ ■ Fenix police series - T1 
■ *采用CREE Q5 LED* ，使用两节CR123A电池，最高亮度将可达到*225流明* <BR>■ 最新设计的高效、高聚光反光杯， *射程可达200米* <BR>■ *不锈钢灯头*更加坚固、耐磨、耐用<BR>■ *Fenix 最新军绿色HA III*硬质阳极氧化层<BR>■ 最新设计的高能效电路，并可*防止电池反接* <BR>■ Fenix 特色荧光尾帽，更醒目，易寻找<BR>■ 头部、尾部双攻击头设计，更强悍​ ■ *use CREE Q5 LED,* the use of two CR123A batteries, a maximum brightness will be able to achieve *225 lumens* <BR> ■ latest design of efficient, high condenser reflective Cup, *a range of up to 200 meters* <BR> ■ more solid *to solid stainless steel,* wear-resistant, durable <BR> ■ *Fenix latest Army Green HA III* hard anodizing layer <BR> ■ latest design of energy-efficient circuits, *batteries* and *prevent reverse* <BR> ■ Fenix fluorescence characteristics end caps, more eye-catching, easy to find <BR > ■ head and tail of the first double attack design, more tough 

预计供货时间： *11月下旬* 敬请关注<BR>以下为参考图片。​ Expected Availability Time: *November late* locations concern <BR> The following is the reference picture. 实际参数、外观等以实物为准——暂时保留 ……​ The actual parameters, such as in-kind appearance, whichever is - to preserve the ... 



 

样品图片，仅供参考​ Sample pictures, for reference purposes only


----------



## KeyGrip (Nov 12, 2007)

oregon said:


> Fenix fluorescence characteristics end caps, more eye-catching, easy to find <BR > ? head and tail of the first double attack design, more tough[/SIZE]



This part has me fascinated for some reason I can't adequately explain.


----------



## oregon (Nov 12, 2007)

KeyGrip said:


> This part has me fascinated for some reason I can't adequately explain.


 
The T1 appears to be a "fist load" and a flashlight. So it can be used to put out your lights and to turn them on. There is a strike bezel and a strike switch housing.

More useful to me would be an illuminated, very low level light in the tail end for extended runtime usage.

oregon


----------



## KeyGrip (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm thinking they're going for those GID tailcap covers that are all the rage these days. I agree that a low level LED along the lines of the Wolf Eyes tailcaps would be nice as it could give a low level specific beam pattern.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Nov 12, 2007)

After looking at the picture a few more times I've decided I like the T1.


----------



## CandlePowerForumsUser (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm not sure I like it. I think a P3D driven harder with a forward clicky and the latest bin would be awesome.


----------



## IMSabbel (Nov 12, 2007)

Art Vandelay said:


> After looking at the picture a few more times I've decided I like the T1.



Well, me too. The clip sucks, but the light itself look good.

Also i see the larger head as a break of the fenix design, but i guess you simply have to compromise if you want a lot of throw.


----------



## jzmtl (Nov 12, 2007)

Sounds like a P3D with a more tactical looking body, and bigger, heavier.


----------



## techwg (Nov 12, 2007)

who wants a heavey light that is same as a P3D?


----------



## el_vato (Nov 12, 2007)

I am surprised no one did this yet but here are some "enhanced" picture crops from the AD.

Black and White version




And a Color Version...







I noticed it has the same middle and the ends are different. It is different, but familiar.

Enjoy

el_vato:twothumbs


----------



## NA8 (Nov 12, 2007)

techwg said:


> who wants a heavey light that is same as a P3D?



Well there's all those Surefire fans who "won't trust their lives" to a dainty P3D no matter how good the light engine is


----------



## DesertFox (Nov 12, 2007)

Judging from the picture, Fenix is trying to look more like Surefire.:nana: (ducks and runs for cover)


----------



## Delta (Nov 12, 2007)

DesertFox said:


> Judging from the picture, Fenix is trying to look more like Surefire.:nana: (ducks and runs for cover)



One could say that just about any tactical light looks like a Surefire.


----------



## Bolster (Nov 12, 2007)

techwg said:


> who wants a heavey light that is same as a P3D?



I am wondering the exact same thing. 

Maybe the purpose of the T1 is to make the P3D look really good..."all the lumens of our tactical, but smaller!"


----------



## wishywashy7 (Nov 13, 2007)

Bolster said:


> I am wondering the exact same thing.
> 
> Maybe the purpose of the T1 is to make the P3D look really good..."all the lumens of our tactical, but smaller!"


----------



## falconx (Nov 13, 2007)

Looks interesting although i was expecting a higher lumen figure. Does anyone know what kind of reflectors will be available for it? I checked the conversion rate and the market price is around $100USD and the mall price is around $67USD which is about what a new P3D is worth. I doubt it would sell for more than 100 because then the P3D would take a lot of sales from it.


----------



## jzmtl (Nov 13, 2007)

Doubtful it'll go over $100, that's getting into surefire territory. For the same price which one would you choose, surefire or fenix?

But then again, everytime they put in a new LED it's a few bucks more, so if this trend continues it'll go over $100 pretty soon.


----------



## JKL (Nov 15, 2007)

• Cree Premium (Q5) 7090 XR-E LED with lifespan of 50,000 hours 
• Two modes of output, selected by turning the bezel: 
• Turbo Mode: Constant *225 Lumens*, 1.5 hours 
• General Mode: Constant *60 Lumens*, 10 hours 
• Highly efficient focusing head - throws beam over 200 meters 
• Digitally regulated output - maintains constant brightness 
• Low battery indication system 
• Uses two 3V CR123A lithium batteries 
• 136.5cm (Length) x 35cm (Diameter) 
• Solid stainless head & durable aircraft-grade aluminum housing 
• Premium Type III hard-anodized anti-abrasive finish 
•153-gram weight (excluding batteries) 
• Waterproof to IPX-8 Standard 
• Toughened ultra-clear glass lens with anti-reflective coating 
• Tactical tailcap switch with momentary-on function 
• Tactical body clip – attaches securely for easy carrying 
• Anti-roll, slip-resistant body design 
• Able to stand up securely on a flat surface to serve as a candle 
• Included accessories: holster, lanyard, two spare o-rings, and a rubber switch boot


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 15, 2007)

Some new pictures from Italian distributor "Collini" 















































OT: JKL are you KLM on cpfita? Why is there teflon on your p3d's head?


----------



## ICspots (Nov 15, 2007)

I like what I see, but what about the heat buildup in turbo mode? Do you think maybe with the bigger head it will dissipate heat better than the P3D allowing more than 10 minutes runtime at any 1 time?


----------



## Ski Trucker (Nov 15, 2007)

Sign me up for one


----------



## Kilovolt (Nov 15, 2007)

Marduke said:


> Come on guys, the "ad" is obviously a fake. Am I the only one that sees that??


 
Well, maybe it was not..... :naughty:


----------



## Marduke (Nov 15, 2007)

Kilovolt said:


> Well, maybe it was not..... :naughty:



The light first pictured is not the same as the light being sold.


----------



## Lobo (Nov 15, 2007)

It's a pretty ugly light?
And a shame that it's not supporting 18650(or does it?).

But the new reflector seems interesting. Is it me, or is that head bigger than regular 2xCR123-lights?


----------



## JKL (Nov 15, 2007)

Tachikoma said:


> OT: JKL are you KLM on cpfita? Why is there teflon on your p3d's head?



*OT*
Hi Tachi :wave:
1.Yes.
2.There is no teflon on my natural P3Dce,it's a3M reflective dot trailer reflector tape.


----------



## 2benlightened (Nov 15, 2007)

I still wish it had an ultra-low (around 3-5 lumens). Otherwise, I'll reserve my vote till I try it.

(in otherwords, BTA)


----------



## madecov (Nov 15, 2007)

If the clip can be removed easily, it may be a viable light as a weapon mounted light.
I'm looking for a smaller lighter LED based light that can be used on my patrol carbine.

Currently I have a Pentagon X3 mounted to my rifle, it's too large and heavy. With the newest CREE based LED lights you can run smaller and lighter and have longer run times and equal brightness to a 9v incan.

If the clip is not removable then the light may be a decent back up light to my pelican 7060 for carry in my pocket on duty.


----------



## Bolster (Nov 15, 2007)

Although I probably won't buy one, I think it's a good sign that Fenix is moving forward. 

Since I travel by air with my lights, the T1 won't replace my smaller and friendlier P3D. 

On the other hand, I applaud that Fenix has added: anti-roll, momentary clickie, reverse pol protection, grippy knurling, stainless steel, clip, fluoro clickie, and other goodies that will likely "trickle down" to their other offerings in time. 

This tells me they're competitors.


----------



## Lobo (Nov 15, 2007)

Bolster said:


> Although I probably won't buy one, I think it's a good sign that Fenix is moving forward.
> 
> Since I travel by air with my lights, the T1 won't replace my smaller and friendlier P3D.
> 
> ...



Have to agree with that. Even though this light doesnt ring the right bells for me, it's a move forward for Fenix. IMHO, especially the fact that they are not just making small EDC-lights anymore, but moving in to the area of bigger lights(the L2x-series is basically just a longer L1x, this is the biggest reflector they've made so far IIRC).


----------



## Bolster (Nov 15, 2007)

Yeah. 

Now, if this T1 had 3 Q5 emitters in it, then I'd be very interested! I'm curious if this T1will become a platform for multiple emitters in the future, with its massive head/bezel.


----------



## oxford_guy (Nov 16, 2007)

Has anyone heard any rumours of any new AA powered "Tactical" lights? I guess at a minimum, I was wondering if the current L1T and L2T are going to be upgraded to the latest CREE LED? 

Am still possibly interested in the T1, but would prefer an AA-powered light...


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Nov 16, 2007)

Yet another model where Fenix just misses the boat. :sigh:
No 18650 support (by all appearances) and no low mode. (I'd take a >5 lumen _low_ low or a ~30 lumen "low") 60 isn't bad, but just not my taste. Guess its more Tacticool.

I'm interested in seeing how the wire clip holds up. Bezel down would have been better imo. In addition, I wonder why they're using a smooth reflector in a "tactical" light. :thinking: 
On the bright side at least there's not 4 different brightness levels, 3 of which are almost indistinguishable, plus a useless slow strobe. At least it appears they finally put in a forward clickie. :kiss:

I look forward to reviews.


----------



## Nake (Nov 16, 2007)

oxford_guy said:


> Has anyone heard any rumours of any new AA powered "Tactical" lights? I guess at a minimum, I was wondering if the current L1T and L2T are going to be upgraded to the latest CREE LED?
> 
> Am still possibly interested in the T1, but would prefer an AA-powered light...


 
Here's a new one soon to appear.
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=170991

Here's a review.
http://www.light-reviews.com/nitecore_defender/review.html


----------



## THE_dAY (Nov 16, 2007)

haven't seen it mentioned in this thread yet, but according to 4sevens, the drive levels will be 150mA and 950mA.

what type of output out the front can we expect at the 150mA level?


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 16, 2007)

PhantomPhoton said:


> On the bright side at least there's not 4 different brightness levels, 3 of which are almost indistinguishable, plus a useless slow strobe. *At least it appears they finally put in a forward clickie*. :kiss:


And that's the main reason for me to buy it


----------



## davidt (Nov 16, 2007)

Since the light seems to be better built with more metal to heatsink. Does anyone know if the warning against running the led at max for long periods of time still a worry? I'm guessing since it was designed to be "tatical" it won't have this warning like other fenix models. I think being able to run the light at max without fear of ruining it is a great improvement.


----------



## WadeF (Nov 16, 2007)

THE_dAY said:


> haven't seen it mentioned in this thread yet, but according to 4sevens, the drive levels will be 150mA and 950mA.
> 
> what type of output out the front can we expect at the 150mA level?


 
Q5 at 350mA is supposed to be around 107-117 lumens I think, so 150mA, maybe around 60-80 lumens? Probably 40-50 lumens out the front? Just a ball park guess.


----------



## THE_dAY (Nov 16, 2007)

WadeF said:


> Q5 at 350mA is supposed to be around 107-117 lumens I think, so 150mA, maybe around 60-80 lumens? Probably 40-50 lumens out the front? Just a ball park guess.



thanks!


----------



## Juicespeare1 (Nov 16, 2007)

Just ordered mine today from Fenix-Store.

Now the wait begins.


----------



## bordan (Nov 16, 2007)

I just preordered mine - http://www.fenixtactical.com/fenix-t1.html


----------



## ICspots (Nov 16, 2007)

davidt said:


> Since the light seems to be better built with more metal to heatsink. Does anyone know if the warning against running the led at max for long periods of time still a worry? I'm guessing since it was designed to be "tatical" it won't have this warning like other fenix models. I think being able to run the light at max without fear of ruining it is a great improvement.


 
I asked this too, never got an answer, anyone know? I would assume like DavidtT here, but you know what happens when you ***.u.me!


----------



## woodrow (Nov 17, 2007)

Lets see, tough little light. Very water resistant, Q5, 2 modes-no sos-no stobe, 225&60 lumens....$73 before cpf discount....

If this was the movie Jerry Mcguire, I would have said you had me at Q5.

But I will take all the other stuff too. Plus, if SF made a light that could tailstand... and had 2 levels, and sold it for $140... you know everyone here would be all over it, regardlass if a 18650 would fit it or not.


----------



## richdsu (Nov 17, 2007)

What I don't like about this flashlight :

--- Very Ugly and Not-practical Tailcap Design : 

Sharp Edges at the Tail Cap, might injure the user in extreme situations.

Rubber Tailcap too small ( using conventional parts in the market, should custom build one themselves, prefer big round button shape like Surefire), imagine a guy wearing gloves, do you think you can depress the button properly in tactical situations ( tail stand not very important). 

--- Tough Steel Tactical Clip :

will it rust eventually ?


----------



## Ski Trucker (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm glad the clickies aren't like Surefires, less likely to break. I only own a L4 and E2E Surefire lights both clickes have failed. If it wasn't for the clickies I would own a few more of them. Surefire did get new ones out quickly, but makes me think twice about spending that much on a llight with the problem they have with their clickies.


----------



## Delta (Nov 17, 2007)

Ski Trucker said:


> I'm glad the clickies aren't like Surefires, less likely to break. I only own a L4 and E2E Surefire lights both clickes have failed. If it wasn't for the clickies I would own a few more of them. Surefire did get new ones out quickly, but makes me think twice about spending that much on a llight with the problem they have with their clickies.



WHAT? I read all the time on another forum that people trust their LIFE to Surefire and won't carry a Fenix! Surefires are the BEST! This is heresy! This is Madness! How DARE you claim that Surefire could possibly suffer occasional failures like all the others! You should be ashamed of yourself!


----------



## EvilPaul2112 (Nov 17, 2007)

Can the pocket clip be removed?


----------



## Jambo (Nov 17, 2007)

I just pre-ordered mine from fenix store, got two, one for my friend (who's a Police officer) and me. Can't wait!!!


----------



## wishywashy7 (Nov 17, 2007)

davidt said:


> Since the light seems to be better built with more metal to heatsink. Does anyone know if the warning against running the led at max for long periods of time still a worry? I'm guessing since it was designed to be "tatical" it won't have this warning like other fenix models. I think being able to run the light at max without fear of ruining it is a great improvement.



this was exactly what i was hoping for too, infinite turbo without harming the light...225 unrestricted runtime lumens on tap:thumbsup:


----------



## Lobo (Nov 17, 2007)

Delta said:


> WHAT? I read all the time on another forum that people trust their LIFE to Surefire and won't carry a Fenix! Surefires are the BEST! This is heresy! This is Madness! How DARE you claim that Surefire could possibly suffer occasional failures like all the others! You should be ashamed of yourself!



http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...d.php?t=178876
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...d.php?t=179206


----------



## ICspots (Nov 17, 2007)

wishywashy7 said:


> this was exactly what i was hoping for too, infinite turbo without harming the light...225 unrestricted runtime lumens on tap:thumbsup:



Well it does say constant 225 lumens in bold, could still be taken 2 ways though.


----------



## Khaytsus (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm not a big strike-bezel person, but what happened to it? It changed from that to the rather bland looking flat version with slits (to see if it's on?).

GITD tail boot is interesting, but they're playing that one up a bit. Hopefully it's decent GITD, most of the tailcaps I've seen that are GITD fade out very fast and unless it's pitch black and your eyes are adjusted you won't be able to see 'em more than 45m or so after 'charging' one. And another thing, you'd have to have another light source to 'charge' it.

Although I suppose for tactical reasons one might not want a blinky led in the tail.. If you need to be invisible you don't want your light blinking.

Nice move forward.. I'm a little confused about why the head is 4.5mm thick, but perhaps necessary to dissipate the heat. Seems a little of that could have gone into an even larger reflector, but it'll be interesting to see how the bugger throws and how the spill is.


----------



## jzmtl (Nov 17, 2007)

Seems to be for strength, same as the stainless bezel ring. But if you look at a ruler 4.5mm isn't that thick. The production version does look less menacing thou.

The ad didn't say if the clip is stainless, hope it is.


----------



## Khaytsus (Nov 17, 2007)

jzmtl said:


> Seems to be for strength, same as the stainless bezel ring. But if you look at a ruler 4.5mm isn't that thick. The production version does look less menacing thou.
> 
> The ad didn't say if the clip is stainless, hope it is.



4.5mm is pretty thick.. I suspect the normal Fenix body is less than 2mm. No complaint, it's not *overbuilt* or anything.


----------



## yaesumofo (Nov 18, 2007)

When I saw this light one thing came to mind. Surefire.
So is Fenix attempting to become THE Surefire on a budget company?
Sort of like a poor mans L1. I kind of like my surefire L1
Have at it.
Yaesumofo


----------



## MrFunk (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi,
it will supports LIR123 3,7V ? or only 3v rechargeable ?
Thanks


----------



## Marduke (Nov 19, 2007)

MrFunk said:


> Hi,
> it will supports LIR123 3,7V ? or only 3v rechargeable ?
> Thanks



4sevens will check when he gets them in


----------



## MrFunk (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks,
I hope it will support these, I wanna try one !


----------



## Avatar28 (Nov 19, 2007)

Well since the light almost certainly has a buck circuit, I would expect that it would still work fine with the 3.7v cells. But, again, we'll have to wait for someone to actually test it to know for sure.


----------



## Saiga (Nov 19, 2007)

it looks enough like a winner to me that i just pre-ordered one.even if it ain't all-that-and-a-bag-O-chips, for $68 bucks,delivered, well, what the hell !! didn't i read that pre-orders also get a pair of panasonics?


----------



## da.gee (Nov 20, 2007)

Done deal if it supports 3.7s.


----------



## Marduke (Nov 20, 2007)

da.gee said:


> Done deal if it supports 3.7s.



Hopefully by the end of next week we'll know


----------



## Crenshaw (Nov 20, 2007)

I was looking at the p3ds and the t1, deciding between the two, when it occured to me the 30 odd lumens difference in light would be barely noticable between the q5 P1d and the p3d, and for few more bucks you get a 4.5 mm thick head with all those features, and no fussy extra 3 modes you will never use, im definately getting a t1, i just hope the dont run out of stock before i get my pay....

Fenix is going to make me neglect surefire in favor of runtime...constant 225 for an hour? wow.
and to top it off, its can hold its own in throwing....

*jzmtl, *4.5mm of solid alluminium is pretty thick, just open up the back end of a maglight, and look how thin that is, and THATS already damn near indestructable..

also, anyone have any idea what they mean by "Low battery indication system"?
Crenshaw


----------



## eyeeatingfish (Nov 20, 2007)

What happens if you use two protected RCR123s?


----------



## TDK-R (Nov 20, 2007)

I heard that the diameter inside is 17,1mm. 

And it will run on a voltage from 3,3 - 10V.....


----------



## cliff (Nov 20, 2007)

TDK-R said:


> I heard that the diameter inside is 17,1mm.
> 
> And it will run on a voltage from 3,3 - 10V.....


 
If that is the case, a protected 17670 should fit or be close enough that the tube can be relieved enough with fine sandpaper to make it fit. If there is any way to stuff a single-cell rechargeable in there, I will be getting one for sure.


----------



## jzmtl (Nov 20, 2007)

My bet is it's more or less the same circuit as P3D, so they should have the same input voltage.

Yeah the first time I opened a maglite my thought was "that's it? This thin?"

I wonder which type of aluminum is it when they said aircraft grade. I know 6061-T6 is really tough.


----------



## Marduke (Nov 20, 2007)

TDK-R said:


> I heard that the diameter inside is 17,1mm.
> 
> And it will run on a voltage from 3,3 - 10V.....



Where did you hear that from??


----------



## fa__ (Nov 20, 2007)

P3DQ5 will run on 17670, but not in turbo mode. Don't know that it will be with T1


----------



## JKL (Nov 21, 2007)

*Good news* :twothumbs


Originally Posted by *MSaxatilus* 

 
_Guys, I just received an email from Fenix direct. The T1 will be able to run safely off of 2xRCR123s!!!! :twothumbs

Originally Posted by *4sevens* 

 
Yep! I am told they will take RCR123's.


refer to link_


----------



## ernsanada (Nov 21, 2007)

JKL said:


> *Good news* :twothumbs
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MSaxatilus*
> ...



I hope the RCR123's fit.


----------



## sonofjesse (Nov 21, 2007)

In the other thread they said the 2 RCR123 would work. MMV


----------



## Federal LG (Nov 22, 2007)

Please guys, the *FIRST* of you that buy it, please post some pics of it! Let us know which size it has, how looks like, the throw, etc.

I intend to buy one T1, but here in Brasil we have a "cronic" problem with CR123 batteries: they are really, really expensive! In some places it reaches 11 dollars each battery, so I am still thinking about it...

The T1 is already announced in Fenix Store 


Greetings from Brasil!


----------



## Marduke (Nov 22, 2007)

Federal LG said:


> Please guys, the *FIRST* of you that buy it, please post some pics of it! Let us know which size it has, how looks like, the throw, etc.
> 
> I intend to buy one T1, but here in Brasil we have a "cronic" problem with CR123 batteries: they are really, really expensive! In some places it reaches 11 dollars each battery, so I am still thinking about it...
> 
> ...



You can buy them online for MUCH cheaper, and have them shipped with no charge to you. Or, go rechargeable.


----------



## JKL (Nov 22, 2007)

ernsanada said:


> I hope the RCR123's fit.



Even I


----------



## Federal LG (Nov 22, 2007)

Marduke said:


> You can buy them online for MUCH cheaper, and have them shipped with no charge to you. Or, go rechargeable.




Yeah, I usually do that. But I feel kinda ridiculous having to buy my batteries from another country! Anyway, thanks for the tip.

And Marduke... I never saw rechargeable CR123 batteries! Are they easy to find/buy ? Do you know some brands to recommend ? And what about chargers ? Are they safe to use with the T1 ?

Thanks for all the answers!


----------



## Marduke (Nov 22, 2007)

Federal LG said:


> Yeah, I usually do that. But I feel kinda ridiculous having to buy my batteries from another country! Anyway, thanks for the tip.
> 
> And Marduke... I never saw rechargeable CR123 batteries! Are they easy to find/buy ? Do you know some brands to recommend ? And what about chargers ? Are they safe to use with the T1 ?
> 
> Thanks for all the answers!



AW's RCR123's are probably the "best" right now. He has a sales thread over in the CPFM (marketplace). The battery subforum would probably be more informative, and there are dozens of threads on the best RCR123's out there.


----------



## WadeF (Nov 22, 2007)

I broke down and pre-ordered one. Hoping AW's RCR123's will work.


----------



## NA8 (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm not planning to buy one cuz I'm a AA guy. But I do like the marketing idea for Fenix. Two thing's I'd change though are cutting off that wire clip and taking a bandsaw to that tailswitch housing to remove the tailstanding points and open up access to the button. Just cut it back to a clean and open circle. My two mods.


----------



## Marduke (Nov 23, 2007)

WadeF said:


> I broke down and pre-ordered one. Hoping AW's RCR123's will work.



4sevens checked his sample. He said it's spec'd to take 3.7v RCR123's just fine, and all the AW 123 cells he has will fit.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 23, 2007)

And what about the 18650?


----------



## Federal LG (Nov 23, 2007)

Marduke said:


> AW's RCR123's are probably the "best" right now. He has a sales thread over in the CPFM (marketplace). The battery subforum would probably be more informative, and there are dozens of threads on the best RCR123's out there.



Thanks a lot, Marduke! :thumbsup:


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Nov 24, 2007)

Tachikoma said:


> And what about the 18650?



So far Fenix hasn't listened to us on an 18650 light yet. We'll just have to buy other brands lights for now.


----------



## 4sevens (Nov 24, 2007)

PhantomPhoton said:


> So far Fenix hasn't listened to us on an 18650 light yet. We'll just have to buy other brands lights for now.


Oh they are listening. 

Honestly the 18650 is not a common battery right now. Perhaps in the future maybe.
Just take a look at the SF U2. They even moved away from the 18650's in
the later models. Maybe there is a great demand for it in the flashlight 
community but most people don't know about it.

There are a few indications that I've studied/experienced that I can relay this
to be true. I had custom dmini body made and hardly any sold. Also, I carried
the AW 18650 cells and they don't sell. I'm actually going to pull them from
my store. The AW 123's are in much more demand - about 100 to 150 times
more. :scratchhead:

I'm not saying they wont be in the future, but until 18650's go mainstream
or 18650 lights are bundled with cells and chargers, most people won't
buy it except for us flashaholics


----------



## Khaytsus (Nov 24, 2007)

I was talking to a non-flashaholic friend of mine once and he brought up a good point about 18650's.

They basically look and smell like an AA. So outside of the flashaholic world, it's unlikely the 18650 will ever see any use* because people would be swapping them with AA's and destroying stuff, etc.

Would the 18650 be a better AA? Yes. But the AA is completely entrenched.

However, I hope flashlight companies continue to offer compatibility with the 18650. I don't have any of the cells, but they're good stuff from what I hear.

*Obviously the 18650 is in heavy use 'in' stuff, laptops, etc.


----------



## oregon (Nov 24, 2007)

For a size comparison and your amusement:

JETBeam C-LE
18650
AA
AAA
10440












oregon


----------



## rizky_p (Nov 24, 2007)

i wondering whether the first Fenix T1 batch is already shipped?
cant wait read any review on it? wait and see that is my situation now.


----------



## NA8 (Nov 24, 2007)

4sevens said:


> Oh they are listening.
> 
> Honestly the 18650 is not a common battery right now... The AW 123's are in much more demand - about 100 to 150 times
> more. :scratchhead:



I think one of the problems is it's not politically fashionable to harp on the issues with rechargeable lithium batteries here. Therefore a lot of people don't understand the value of a single 18650 vs stacking up rcr123s. 

The other is people look at the lower voltage and think "nah..., I want six (plus) volts". 


Que lastima.


----------



## IsaacHayes (Nov 24, 2007)

Also the lower voltage of the 16850 can be a problem. The P3D and T1 use a buck only driver. So if the cree at 1amp or whatever on turbo is, has a higher VF than 3.7v or whatever the single cell is under load, you won't get the same brightness as 2 cells..


----------



## Mike89 (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm interested to hear from someone when the light comes out. 200 meters, man that's pretty impressive.


----------



## Crenshaw (Nov 25, 2007)

has anyone heard about how many pieces the first run will have?

Crenshaw


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Nov 25, 2007)

I like the profile of the T1


----------



## Jambo (Nov 25, 2007)

Mike89 said:


> I'm interested to hear from someone when the light comes out. 200 meters, man that's pretty impressive.



Apparently Fenix's lumen ratings are a little optimistic, so I'm not going to be too upset if they've got a bit over excitable about the 200 metre throw claim too...


----------



## BBL (Nov 25, 2007)

May i notice, that any claim of reach (as distance) is meaningless? 

There are too many factors involved to say what actually 'reach' is.


----------



## Saiga (Nov 25, 2007)

yeah, product mis-advertising is almost a given in any industry, but i'm pretty happy with the two fenix's i have now, and i've been considering a 2-123 thrower for a little while now,as nothing more than a nifty toy, and this unit comes in at roughly half the cost of a tiablo, MRV or a DBS. 'sides, i don't think i have too many places around here where i can even SEE 200 meters away !! for $68 bucks, i'm confident i'm gonna dig the new toy.


----------



## Khaytsus (Nov 25, 2007)

oregon said:


> For a size comparison and your amusement:
> 
> JETBeam C-LE
> 18650
> ...



Oh wow, there's a big difference in 18650 and AA. I'm glad I said I'd never seen one. I'm letting my friend know. ;-)


----------



## WadeF (Nov 25, 2007)

Mike89 said:


> I'm interested to hear from someone when the light comes out. 200 meters, man that's pretty impressive.


 
200 meter with a smooth reflector and a Q5 is certainly possible, but expect the object at 200 meters to only be faintly illuminated.  I'm interested to see the LUX #'s compared with my Dereelight CL1H with a smooth reflector and Q5. My Dereelight CL1H with smooth reflector and a Q5 driven at 1A really throws, and should faintly light things up past 200 meters, 700-800 feet. I think it's almost up to first generation MRV throw #'s, and I have a Q5 WC 1.2A module on the way soon.  

So if th T1 has a similar sized reflector to a P60 module (not sure if it's that big), it should throw fairly well.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Nov 25, 2007)

I would guess the 18650 tube for the D mini wasn't popular because an 18650 doesn't fit the theme of that light. Besides Lumapower offers 18650 compatible lights. The D Mini platform wasn't upgradable enough for enthusiasts to do much.
Why buy an 18650 from a store that doesn't sell 18650 lights? The customrers who go there will want to buy accessories that work with what they just bought. Lighthound was sold out of AW 18650s last I checked (were cheaper there too), and they are sold out of Leef tubes for 18650s. There is enough demand for a limited, overpriced run of 18650 Fenix lights. But the more Fenix kicks and screams about it, the more customers they will alienate.

Yes, 18650 is only a flashaholic/ enthusiast battery right now. Things will change. There do exist buck boost converters. DereeLight seems to have figured out how to drive from an 18650 just fine, as have Lumapower, Tiablo, etc.
SF is another story not suited to discussion here.

Back on topic, I do like the simple UI of the T1. I'd love to see one in the future with about 5-10 lumens low and high high, as well as one that has fast strobe instead of a lower mode. We'll see how this compares head to head with DereeLight's CL1H v3 in reviews I hope.


----------



## coontai (Nov 26, 2007)

2 days baby 2 days...


https://www.fenix-store.com/product...d=386&osCsid=004e5d2826faaa0634e25f27d8e1146d



Oh wait I'm poor:ironic:


----------



## WadeF (Nov 26, 2007)

PhantomPhoton said:


> We'll see how this compares head to head with DereeLight's CL1H v3 in reviews I hope.


 
I'll be able to do that. I have the CL1H V3, with the latest pills on order, and I have a T1 pre-ordered. I have a Dereelight 2-stage Q5 WC pill on order (will hopefully ship this week if all goes well), and it pushes the Q5 at 1.2A. I think the T1 is running the Q5 (tint bin unknown?) at 950mA? 

It will be interesting to compare size, quality of construction, etc. They are in the same ball park price wise, but the Dereelight is more modular. They will make interesting rivals.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Nov 26, 2007)

WadeF said:


> It will be interesting to compare size, quality of construction, etc. They are in the same ball park price wise, but the Dereelight is more modular. They will make interesting rivals.



My thoughts exactly. I look forward, as always, to your review WadeF. Nothing gets things moving like competition.


----------



## daveman (Nov 26, 2007)

I really thought that Fenix would introduce a flood light with the T1, but as long as the beam has at least the same footprint as the P2D or P3D, I think I can like it.


----------



## jzmtl (Nov 27, 2007)

So it ships tomorrow, all you suckers getting it by friday better have your reviews up and running by Sat. morning.


----------



## IcantC (Nov 27, 2007)

jzmtl said:


> So it ships tomorrow, all you suckers getting it by friday better have your reviews up and running by Friday.


 

There corrected it for you


----------



## Flight_Deck (Nov 27, 2007)

This light set a personal record for me. No more than three minutes elapsed between the time that I learned about it and the time that I had one on preorder. :laughing:


----------



## Speedball (Nov 27, 2007)

TORCH_BOY said:


> I like the profile of the T1


 
I very much agree...:goodjob:


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 27, 2007)

Just ordered mine from qualityflashlights, I hope to get it soon:thumbsup:


----------



## JKL (Nov 27, 2007)

Tachikoma said:


> Just ordered mine from qualityflashlights, I hope to get it soon:thumbsup:



Happy to hear this, welcome aboard


----------



## Tiny86 (Nov 27, 2007)

Flight_Deck said:


> This light set a personal record for me. No more than three minutes elapsed between the time that I learned about it and the time that I had one on preorder. :laughing:


:wow:

I can't wait for the reviews


----------



## Jambo (Nov 27, 2007)

I can't believe I'm getting this excited about a torch...


----------



## Art Vandelay (Nov 27, 2007)

coontai said:


> 2 days baby 2 days...
> https://www.fenix-store.com/product...d=386&osCsid=004e5d2826faaa0634e25f27d8e1146d



Good pictures. It's got an awesome tail cap.


----------



## half-watt (Nov 29, 2007)

all i can say is "very nice".

i can't wait for it to get dark to really try this baby out.

4sevens even included 2 CR123As with the shipment.

thank you, 4sevens.



clip does scrape SLIGHTLY on the body when turning the bezel to change light output levels.

the characteristic donut IS present in the beam pattern. it is only slightly noticeable to me, at least. perhaps its more of how the light drops off so suddenly from the spot to the corona/spill portion of the beam? i'll leave it at that. i'm sure others can describe this better than i can and probably provide some pics too.

brightness on both levels does NOT disappoint at 40' in a darkened basement. both levels "wowed" me a bit. brighter than i expected.

will have to try some side-by-side "eyeball" comparisons next.


[sorry. have never owned a camera. so, no beam shots.]


----------



## Jambo (Nov 29, 2007)

Smooth or Orange peel reflector Half-Watt?


----------



## half-watt (Nov 29, 2007)

Jambo said:


> Smooth or Orange peel reflector Half-Watt?



OP. please read the edits to my previous Post.

the "donut" is very narrow, more like a "bicycle" tire than an automobile tire (less "sidewall", so to speak), if one can understand my analogy.

the width of the "donut" is certainly less than in some SMO reflector Fenix Crees that i have (non-T1 Fenix models, that is).


if it wasn't so noticeably darker than the spot and the corona which is noticeable around the the inside of the "donut", i might have thought that it was part of the corona before the actual start of the spillbeam.



Comparisons:

comparing the T1 (on LO o.p. [output] mode) to a SF E2L w/Cree, the beams are very different. E2L is much larger diameter floody output and noticeably yellowish. The T1 (on low) is very white and a small bright spot. i like both of these lights, but might go with the E2L for out in the woods due to the larger field of view at 20' or so. i'll have to wait until dark and see how they compare outdoors.

comparing the T1 (on HI o.p. mode) to a SF L5: the L5 has a much larger diameter brightly illuminated area, but the T1's spot is MUCH brighter to my eye - very nice (and i should say that i LOVE my L5, but the T1 might actually a better light in terms of light output, particularly throw due to the much brighter center spot - i'll really have to wait until after dark to be sure as 20' to 40' indoors is not the best test, IMO, for lights such as these).


----------



## BigD64 (Nov 29, 2007)

GOT AN EMAIL LAST NIGHT THEY BE SHIPPPPPPPPED!!!!!!!


----------



## WadeF (Nov 29, 2007)

I should have mine tomorrow. Looks like the USPS dropped the ball for me. It came into my state early this morning (7am was processed) and hasn't made it to me, and I'd be surprised if it showed up now since it's after 5pm. It has probably been sitting at my local post office since 2-3pm I'd imagine. I was thinking of going in there and asking, but oh well.  I should have it first thing in the morning. I'll take pics and put up an initial review as soon as possible.


----------



## jzmtl (Nov 29, 2007)

You should ask your next day delivery money back.


----------



## Tiny86 (Nov 29, 2007)

The Fenix-store, lists the T1 with a "textured" reflector. Will it really throw as well as they say?
I was really stoked about it I hope the reflector doesn’t kill it :scowl:
As long is it throws tho :thumbsup:


----------



## half-watt (Nov 29, 2007)

Tiny86 said:


> The Fenix-store, lists the T1 with a "textured" reflector. Will it really throw as well as they say?
> I was really stoked about it I hope the reflector doesn’t kill it :scowl:
> As long is it throws tho :thumbsup:




i just tried it out to 250' (to where the trees start in my backyard - even a lighthouse couldn't penetrate the thick brush any farther, even with the leaves off most of the vegetation). 

it did a good job of lighting everything up out at 250'. not sure how much farther it would illuminate, but it appeared that it could go a bit more.

remember, SF uses textured reflectors on many of their lights and many SF lights, IMO, still possess some rather decent throw.


----------



## Federal LG (Nov 29, 2007)

half-watt said:


> all i can say is "very nice".
> 
> i can't wait for it to get dark to really try this baby out.
> 
> ...



NO PICTURES ??

AAAAAAARGH! 

Still waiting for some nice shots of the light (near a human hand, to check the size) and of the beam! :thumbsup:


----------



## Crenshaw (Nov 29, 2007)

argh, i get my pay next week, fenix PLEASE dont run out of stock too fast....

Crenshaw


----------



## luminiferous (Nov 29, 2007)

half-watt said:


> [sorry. have never owned a camera. so, no beam shots.]



OK. How about a neighbor with a digital camera and a photobucket account?

"nunquam non paratus"


----------



## half-watt (Nov 30, 2007)

luminiferous said:


> OK. How about a neighbor with a digital camera and a photobucket account?
> 
> "nunquam non paratus"




ha ha. good poke. until an accident just over six yrs ago which nearly took my life, for my own purposes, i never required a camera. now, as i can no longer always trust my memory, i should probably get one. this old dog is just being obstinate i guess, thinking that i can recall things as i used to. i guess if i'm going to get really serious 'bout CPF and give more back, i should get a camera and a decent logging light-meter. [recommendations on both of these pieces of equipment would be appreciated; oh, and info on PhotoBucket to "jumpstart" me would be good too. many thanks in advance.] i have a half-decent research engineering background, so maybe i should delve into lighting just a little deeper than "eyeballing" beams.


again, good poke. still chuckling on this end. very apropos. [how many people do you know who have, in their basement, spare parts for all of their household appliances, or drives around with a CAN-bus capable OBDII scan tool in the glovebox of their car? i'd mention spare batts for my EDCs in my back pocket, but then that's not so surprising for this Board.]

BTW, i like that screen-name/alias of yours - very creative (just like a whole bunch of others on this Board, e.g. LuxLuthor, and others). how y'all work light related terms into your screen-names is very clever, IMO.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 30, 2007)

Federal LG said:


> NO PICTURES ??
> 
> AAAAAAARGH!
> 
> Still waiting for some nice shots of the light (near a human hand, to check the size) and of the beam! :thumbsup:


Here you can see both a P3DCE and a T1 in human's hand ^_^
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2090332&postcount=1


----------



## almejia16 (Nov 30, 2007)

Pls. post some pictures and beam shots. PLEEEEEEEEEZE


----------



## bondr006 (Nov 30, 2007)

I'll have mine in my human hands today  It's out with my mail carrier. I hope he comes early today. I am not really the best at waiting for thing like this.




I just know I'm going to have a hard time focusing on anything until it gets here.


----------



## Marduke (Nov 30, 2007)

almejia16 said:


> Pls. post some pictures and beam shots. PLEEEEEEEEEZE





Did you read the post above yours???





Tachikoma said:


> Here you can see both a P3DCE and a T1 in human's hand ^_^
> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2090332&postcount=1


----------



## almejia16 (Nov 30, 2007)

Marduke said:


> Did you read the post above yours???



Yup I did. Sorry what i meant was *MORE* PICTURES PLEASE besides the link above my previous message. It would be nice to see it in different angles and beam shots outdoors, just to be specific. I am very excited to see MORE pictures.


----------



## Federal LG (Nov 30, 2007)

Tachikoma said:


> Here you can see both a P3DCE and a T1 in human's hand ^_^
> http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showpost.php?p=2090332&postcount=1



Oooops! 
Thanks for the tip, Tachikoma!


----------



## luminiferous (Nov 30, 2007)

half-watt said:


> oh, and info on PhotoBucket to "jumpstart" me would be good too. many thanks in advance.



OK, no problem. First, I should say that PhotoBucket just happens to be the free image storage and posting site I use. There are many other choices that will work just as well.

Here's where you go to register for the first time
http://photobucket.com/register.php

Here's where you'll access PhotoBucket thereafter
http://photobucket.com/
Login with username and password (top right of screen)

When you login, you'll be taken directly to the "my album" tab. From there it's very simple and straight forward. On the left-hand side of the screen you'll see "Choose File" buttons and an "Upload" button. Once you upload your images from your computer to Photobucket, they'll show up at the bottom of the screen with links below them that can be used for various applications.

For CPF, there are two ways to do it. Either copy the last link (IMG Code) below the photo you want in your post and paste in into your forum post on a line by itself.

IMPORTANT: The actual code used in practice must have square brackets, such as , not curly brackets as shown below. Problem is, I can't show you to code with square brackets on this forum because it would try to post a picture instead of displaying the text I want you to see. If you don't use square brackets, your images won't appear in your posts.[/COLOR]

ie. {img}http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p88/photobucketuser/IMG_1111.jpg{/img}

or on CPF you can click the icon at the top of the post editor to insert images when creating or replying to a forum post (the little yellow box with two mountain peaks and a sun). A box pops up and you past only the URL in the box, which is the second link below your uploaded photo on PhotoBucket (Direct Link).

ie. [url]http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p88/photobucketuser/IMG_1111.jpg[/url]

The forum interface will then automatically add (with square brackets!) {IMG} to the begining and {/IMG} to the end of the URL you pasted in the pop-up window. So as you can see, the end result is the same as copying and pasting the IMG Code from PhotoBucket directly in your post.

If you want your photos and captions to be centered in your posts, just add (with square brackets!) {CENTER} at the begining and {/CENTER} at the end of your posted caption and image.

ie. Post an image with a caption centered at the top of the image...

{CENTER}Best beamshot ever
{IMG}http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p88/photobucketuser/IMG_1111.jpg{/IMG}{/CENTER}

Post an image with a caption centered at the [U]bottom[/U] of the image...

{CENTER}{IMG}http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p88/photobucketuser/IMG_1111.jpg{/IMG}
Best beamshot ever{/CENTER}

That's it. Simple isn't it?

As far as a digital camera goes, well there are nearly endless choices these days. Now is a great time to buy one (or hint to the family that you could use one). There are great choices from Fujifilm, Kodak, HP, and Canon just to name a few. I personally like my Canon Digital Elf S400, which is long in the tooth now, but still works as good as the day I bought it (accepting the propietary NMHI battery that has since been replaced). My main reason for owning this camera is the size and capabilities. When I used to only have an SLR, it would sit around a lot, because I didn't want to carry a bulky camera around. It boils down to personal opinion and how good you want the shot to be.

Best to find a digital camera that has at least 3x mechanical zoom capability. This means that the lens is doing the actual zooming and software built into the camera takes over automatically after that limit is reached. If you don't have that capability, the photos at typical lower zoom levels will be somewhat grainy looking and you will always have to hold the camera extreamly still when zooming. If you can find a camera that has all this, plus an automatic steadying function, so much the better.


----------



## Vikas Sontakke (Nov 30, 2007)

half-watt said:


> [how many people do you know who have, in their basement, spare parts for all of their household appliances, or drives around with a CAN-bus capable OBDII scan tool in the glovebox of their car? i'd mention spare batts for my EDCs in my back pocket, but then that's not so surprising for this Board.]



Mine does not fit in the glove box, so it is sitting on the passenger seat. How else would I know what that Check Engine light is telling me?

I have got Autel Geniscan 400 unit. I also have BR-3 scanner for the laptop when real time logging and O2 sensor graphics is required.

Which scan tool do you have?

For digital camera, if you want cheap and good, pick up Canon A series cameras. If you want to post beamshots, you will need manual exposure ability or at least a way to keep the exposure constant between comparative shots. Fuji also makes great cameras, their low light capability is legendary, especially on the F series. These days you get an excellent camera for under $200.

- Vikas


----------



## half-watt (Nov 30, 2007)

Lumi, many thanks. i tried to register at P-b, but they appear to only accept a registration if one has a cell phone (no cell, no camera [digital or film], but lots 'o headlamps and flashlights - see a pattern?!!). i'll Google for other photo hosting services, unless someone else has a good suggestion.

might be interesting having a camera. then, i'll need a laptop with a larger hard-drive too, and maybe a photo printer (but not for CPF purposes, so that i can hold off on - the bad news is that this is gonna' cut into my flashlight budget!!).

i've thought about a cell too, but the last few times i tried to purchase one at some retail outlet along with the service, the phones all had either cameras and/or audio recording capability. this makes it less than useful for my remaining working days as such devices are, due to the secure nature of the work that i do, verboten in my work area. perhaps when i retire?


----------



## Chrisjh (Nov 30, 2007)

Fenix T1 showed up today in the mailbox (from Fenix store).
Initial impressions and comparisons with several others including one of its main bogeys the Surefire L4D (5W Digital Luminax):
T1 is just a bit bigger than I thought it would be. It’s proportionally about as much longer than the L4D as the L4D is than the Fenix P3D. The T1 has proportionally a much larger head than the L4D, and it also as an expanded base (the L4D, like the P3D, has a straight tube body and base).
The T1 is pretty much a slightly taller Surefire P6 with a swollen head. Hey – give the L4D a few years with steroids and maybe a heal lift, and you’ve got the Fenix T1! 

T1 puts out a lot of light and clearly is designed to throw. L4D is a beautiful smooth "light up the room" light but doesn't throw very far.
If the L4D says, "I can take any abuse", the T1 seems to say "Find something for me to bash!"  
L4D just about disappears into my cupped palm, and the clicky sticks up off the base a bit so it is easy (too easy?) to flash and click on. T1 is a bit larger and the clicky is a bit recessed but still very easy to flash and click on with the pad of your thumb. This does not seem to be the problem some have thought would be from initial visual impressions due to the expanded size of the T1’s base (if you removed the T1 clicky boot the L4D would just about slide into the base of the T1).
The slightly recessed T1 clicky does appear to be less likely to be accidentally turned on as has happened numerous times with my L4D in my pocket (you find out when your thigh starts to get hot! . Then again, with a thick glove the T1 clicky would potentially be a bit more difficult and less precise. I ended up keeping the L4D on "safe mode" -- but that then is a another data point for practical usability (like my Glock trigger -- it takes a bit more effort to activate but then there are zero other safety levers and things you have to deal with so it is always ready to go bang. 

T1 has noticeably more light than the Fenix P3D premium 100. Almost time for a walk so I’ll have some outside nighttime impressions later. It will be interesting to compare it’s throw against the Mag 4D with it’s LED replacement bulb.


----------



## luminiferous (Nov 30, 2007)

half-watt said:


> Lumi, many thanks. i tried to register at P-b, but they appear to only accept a registration if one has a cell phone



??? :thinking:

I was never asked that when I created my account. Curious as to why such a thing would be asked, I just created another account. I wasn't asked for a cell phone number at any point in the registration process.


----------



## bondr006 (Nov 30, 2007)

Yeah, that confused me also. It is dead simple to sign up for an account at either Photo Bucket or Image Shack. They take very little personal info, and it's like instantly approved....:thinking: :shrug:


----------



## half-watt (Nov 30, 2007)

luminiferous said:


> ??? :thinking:
> 
> I was never asked that when I created my account. Curious as to why such a thing would be asked, I just created another account. I wasn't asked for a cell phone number at any point in the registration process.



ok. so, after reading yours and bondr006's Posts, i went back to the P-B registration link you prev. provided. tried to register again. almost the same deal. wouldn't let me use the same username & it claimed that it was already taken. so, a thought occurred to me, but i temporarily put it aside to try to first reproduce the previous scenario that i encountered.

sure 'nuff, using a different username, it once again wanted personal info including a cell phone # to send a PIN to (i know as i entered a phoney cell # whose "exchange", aka first-three-digits, i knew to be often associated with Verizon cell phone number, and was told that my activation PIN was being transmitted to "my" cell). so, cancelled that registration attempt.

when back to your link and this time under the registration text boxes (in particular the one to re-enter the password), clicked the tiny font link for existing users to "Login", and was brought to the Login screen. Entered the username that i had previously attempted to register and the password that i had picked. it allowed me to login!! 

so, now i'll need to see if i can upload some .gif or .jpg just to see if the account works even though i didn't receive an account activation PIN on my non-existent cell phone (maybe i just happened to "hit" a good cell # and whoever owns the cell activated the account for me??? i'll never know for sure.)

interesting to say the least.

now back to our regularly scheduled T1 Postings...


----------



## roadie (Dec 2, 2007)

hmmm, now i know what i wan for this year christmas present 

@[email protected]


----------



## Jambo (Dec 2, 2007)

So can anyone say if the T1 actually throws out to 200 metres like Fenix claimed?


----------



## Saiga (Dec 2, 2007)

To my untrained,semi-calibrated eye....no,it doesn't throw 200 yards.I'd say half that, maybe a little bit more. I ain't complainin', i like mine OK, but i was expecting more of a thrower.


----------



## Art Vandelay (Dec 2, 2007)

Jambo said:


> So can anyone say if the T1 actually throws out to 200 metres like Fenix claimed?


They did not say how bright it would be at 200 meters.

To make it throw twice as far as a 10,000 lux at one meter (beam center) flashlight they would have to make it a 40,000 lux at one meter (beam center) flashlight.


----------



## Saiga (Dec 2, 2007)

(quote) "They did not say how bright it would be at 200 meters." 

yeah, but we can assume if they said it would THROW 200 meters, then we should be able to at least SEE it at 200 meters.


----------



## LedLad (Dec 2, 2007)

Looks like I'm the VERY lucky recipient of the Fenix T1 so generously donated by 4sevens for the Christmas giveaway, as I'm disabled and have plenty of free time I will post my thoughts and impressions as soon as I recieve it in the mail (possibly some pics but no promises as my camera and health are both poor). Huge thanks to 4sevens for the generous gift and to Ksbman for organizing the event and to all the donors who helped brighten my and the other recipients Christmases. Happy holidays to all here at CPF.


----------



## almejia16 (Dec 2, 2007)

LedLad,

A very Merry Christmas also from here in the Philippines. Just keep smiling. 

That gives me more reason to buy from 4sevens. He shares his blessings.

ENJOY THE FENIX T1. God bless.

Al


----------



## Art Vandelay (Dec 2, 2007)

LedLad congratulations on the new Fenix. The T1 sounds like another winner from them. Cheers to 4sevens for giving.


----------



## jufam44 (Dec 3, 2007)

Does anyone know if something like this would be pretty easy to mod?


----------



## wishywashy7 (Dec 3, 2007)

Saiga said:


> (quote) "They did not say how bright it would be at 200 meters."
> 
> yeah, but we can assume if they said it would THROW 200 meters, then we should be able to at least SEE it at 200 meters.



at the very least I can see the reflections from the T1 from 3M reflective highway road signs well in excess of 200 meters. So I guess it can throw that far


----------



## Burgess (Dec 3, 2007)

As a very general rule-of-thumb --

any flashlight manufacturer / dealer / user 
could quite realistically have this as their guideline:


Shine it at a "retro-reflective" material, like a Stop sign (or most any traffic sign), 
or even a School Bus. Hey, license plates work pretty well, too.


These materials would make it *most evident* to determine
if the light beam is REACHING out that far.


And i must say that i *wouldn't *even consider that "cheating".

More of a "best-case scenario".

Not claiming that it's a *typical* situation.
But rather some sort of a quasi-standard.



Whatta' ya' think, guys ?

:candle:


(edited to add: well, wishywashy beat me to the punch by 4 minutes !)
_


----------



## Art Vandelay (Dec 3, 2007)

How well can people see things at 200 meters in the daytime? 
That's about 2 football fields end to end. 
200 meters = 218.7 yards = 656 feet.


----------



## Gatsby (Dec 3, 2007)

The output is impressive and the build quality seems quite high. I like the operation with two levels using the bezel to select and the forward clickie. All positives it seems.

The only feature that is a real puzzler is the clip which rubs the body apparently. Not sure how they arrived at that design feature - but anyway - thus far the discussion appears to be that the clip CAN NOT be removed (other than cutting it off or dremeling ). Has anyone found another means of removing the clip? :candle:


----------



## WadeF (Dec 3, 2007)

Art Vandelay said:


> How well can people see things at 200 meters in the daytime?
> That's about 2 football fields end to end.
> 200 meters = 218.7 yards = 656 feet.


 
Depends on how large the object is. If you were hunting for Bigfoot, he'd probably be visible at 200 meters with enough light.  

You should be able to spot people, deer, etc at that distance.


----------



## Saiga (Dec 3, 2007)

My brother and i were checking it out the first night it arrived, comparing it to his G2L. His driveway is about 100-120 yards out to the road, plus maybe another 20-25 to the tree line across the road, we were BARELY printing on the trees from there. I think a smooth reflector would've made a huge difference.


----------



## Federal LG (Dec 3, 2007)

WadeF said:


> Depends on how large the object is. If you were hunting for Bigfoot, he'd probably be visible at 200 meters with enough light.
> 
> You should be able to spot people, deer, etc at that distance.


----------



## Burgess (Dec 3, 2007)

Goodness !


You folks certainly have *better eyesight* than mine !


From a distance of more than *two Football Fields* !


I'm impressed ! 

:bow: ___ :bow: ___ :bow:

_


----------



## WadeF (Dec 3, 2007)

Saiga said:


> My brother and i were checking it out the first night it arrived, comparing it to his G2L. His driveway is about 100-120 yards out to the road, plus maybe another 20-25 to the tree line across the road, we were BARELY printing on the trees from there. I think a smooth reflector would've made a huge difference.


 
Was it a clear night? Any haze in the air? Were the trees in complete darkness? It might start getting pretty faint after 400 feet. I still have to get out there and try mine.


----------



## woodrow (Dec 4, 2007)

200 meters is a Long way away. It seems to fall more into HID territory. My old Tiablo A8Q5 sould most likely touch a target with light at 200 meters, but a 35watt hid would light it up. I care a lot more about how a light does at 20-80 meters than 200.

For that, any Q5 light with a 6p sized reflector does well, that is all I am asking for.


----------



## Tiny86 (Dec 4, 2007)

:mecry:I wanted a smooth reflector so bad.


----------



## wishywashy7 (Dec 4, 2007)

woodrow said:


> 200 meters is a Long way away...should most likely touch a target...would light it up...



good point...semantics matter a lot

I suppose fenix should have said able to TOUCH a target at 200 meters...which is a whole lot different than actually LIGHT a significantly sized object up COMPLETELY at 200 meters.:sigh:


----------



## NoFair (Dec 4, 2007)

Burgess said:


> Goodness !
> 
> 
> You folks certainly have *better eyesight* than mine !
> ...


 
200m is the standard military rifle range and at that distance you should spot and put your rounds easily in a human sized target. This is with open sights.

Back to flashlights; unless somebody is against a contrasting background I don't think a T1, or any other normal led light, will light up a person well enough to be seen at 200m.


----------



## phenwick (Dec 5, 2007)

Got an email that mine is shipping from Fenix Store today. Must have received more inventory to send out.


----------



## 4sevens (Dec 5, 2007)

Tiny86 said:


> :mecry:I wanted a smooth reflector so bad.


I've got a batch of smooth reflectored versions coming by the end of the year 
Also, I have a batch of textured clipless ones coming too


----------



## wishywashy7 (Dec 5, 2007)

4sevens said:


> Also, I have a batch of textured clipless ones coming too



they listened! they listened! i hope these arent just ones with just the clip removed but instead those that were designed from the ground up to be without clips. wouldn't want two unslightly recesses..."this was were the clip is supposed to be"

now regarding the orange rubber switch boot and the tailcap prongs...

maybe T1.2 will be coming much earlier after all...


----------



## madecov (Dec 5, 2007)

How about smooth reflector and no clip :thumbsup::twothumbs


----------



## WadeF (Dec 5, 2007)

Tonight I shined my T1 at some trees about 180-190 meters out, and I could see their trunks and branches being illuminated. This was while a fine snow was coming down, and I had light pollution around me, the trees were in darkness. So my eyes weren't fully adapted to total darkness. In total darkness and clear conditions, this light should light things up at 200m enough to see what's there, such as a person.


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 5, 2007)

These are outdoor beam shots. All lights are using freshly charged RCR123's.


Jet-II Q5 @ 32'







Fenix T1 Q5 @ 32'






Fenix P3D Rebel @32'


----------



## Tiny86 (Dec 6, 2007)

4sevens said:


> I've got a batch of smooth reflectored versions coming by the end of the year
> Also, I have a batch of textured clipless ones coming too


 
:twothumbs:bow::thanks:!!!!!

Untill then

When it's out, 

Thanks alot 4sevens for letting me know!!


----------



## SenderGreen (Dec 6, 2007)

4sevens said:


> I've got a batch of smooth reflectored versions coming by the end of the year
> Also, I have a batch of textured clipless ones coming too


 
When can we pre-order? I want a clipless textured.


----------



## cliff (Dec 6, 2007)

ernsanada said:


> These are outdoor beam shots. All lights are using freshly charged RCR123's.


 
Has anyone tried their T1 with 17670s yet, and if so how well did it work? Any problems with the low battery flash?


----------



## ernsanada (Dec 6, 2007)

Cliff,

Taken from my Fenix T1 Review


Warren from LiteMania asked me to see how bright the T1 would be on a Protected 17670.

I had to retake the lux readings on both the 2 RCR123's and the 17670 because the 17670 was getting a higher lux reading. I revised my orginal lux readings on the 2 RCR123's in my first post.

First Waited 2 minutes before I took the readings.

First readings.

Fenix T1 Q5 OP 2 RCR123's - 5730 lux @ 1 meter

Fenix T1 Q5 OP 1 17670 - 6190 lux @ 1 meter

Second readings.

Fenix T1 Q5 OP 2 RCR123's - 5950 lux @ 1 meter. Both RCR123's 4.13V

Fenix T1 Q5 OP 1 17670 - 5970 lux @ 1 meter. 4.29V


The Fenix T1 Q5 OP 1 17670 took 14:12 to go into flicker mode.



If anybody has 2 Protected RCR123's and a Protected 17670 with a light meter I would like to see what kind of readings you got


----------



## TOMSDADJET (Dec 6, 2007)

4sevens said:


> I've got a batch of smooth reflectored versions coming by the end of the year
> Also, I have a batch of textured clipless ones coming too


 
Knowing that these are on their way, and seeing the beamshots, I think I may finally move away from just AA lights.:twothumbs

Iain


----------



## cliff (Dec 6, 2007)

ernsanada said:


> Cliff,
> 
> Taken from my Fenix T1 Review


 

Thanks - I missed that review. It answered all my questions.


----------



## chibato (Dec 6, 2007)

4sevens said:


> I've got a batch of smooth reflectored versions coming by the end of the year
> Also, I have a batch of textured clipless ones coming too


 
Talk about being in tune with the customer.....awesome.:twothumbs


----------



## houtex (Dec 6, 2007)

What can we do about the clip now?It's a little uncomfortable.Any plans for a Fenix T1 BK(as in T1 HAIII BLACK)?

I know someone out there with photoshop skills can make that happen right quick.


----------



## MrMom (Dec 6, 2007)

Fenris said:


> You'd think they could come up with something original besides T1.:thinking:



I like the name! KISS UI's and names.

No information on running 17650 or 18650's though.


----------



## 4sevens (Mar 17, 2008)

4sevens said:


> I've got a batch of smooth reflectored versions coming by the end of the year


Folks requested smooth reflectored T1's. 
We really went out of our way to get them done. 
However very very few have sold. :shrug:


----------



## Mike89 (Mar 17, 2008)

> However very very few have sold


 
Can you offer any comments about light output differences between the two?


----------



## 4sevens (Mar 17, 2008)

Mike89 said:


> Can you offer any comments about light output differences between the two?


 The smooth has a slight brighter spot - noticable and slightly less of a flood. The beam in the smooth is not as smooth
as the textured version.


----------



## Mike89 (Mar 17, 2008)

That's about what I figured. I have the T1 with textured reflector (clipless that I got from you). It's got the best looking beam in general (and best throw too) of all my LED lights, it's my "go to" light because of it.


----------

